# How does reading eBooks affect library borrowing?



## ChrisRippel (Feb 11, 2010)

BEFORE I started reading eBooks,
I borrowed books from the library:
(Check only one please)
__ 1 to 6 times a week
__ 1 to 3 times a month
__ 1 to 11 times a year
__ Less than once a year
__ Never or almost never

AFTER I started reading eBooks,
I now borrow books/eBooks from the library:
(Check only one please)
___ 1 to 6 times a week
___ 1 to 3 times a month
___ 1 to 11 times a year
___ Less than once a year
___ Never or almost never

Here are the devices I read read eBooks on:
(Check all that apply please)
___ Kindle (any versions)
___ Sony Reader (any versions)
___ Nook (any versions)
___ Kobo (any versions)
___ Pandigital (any versions)
___ Other eReaders: ___________
___ iPad (any versions)
___ Other tablets: _________ 
___ iPod (any versions)
___ Other handheld media player: ____________
___ Smartphone app: _____________
___ Laptop or PC app: __________
___ Gaming device: ___________
___ Other: _______________

Thanks for your answers

Chris Rippel
Great Bend, Kansas


----------



## luvmykindle3 (Dec 5, 2010)

BEFORE I started reading eBooks,
I borrowed books from the library:
(Check only one please)
__ 1 to 6 times a week
__ 1 to 3 times a month
__ 1 to 11 times a year
__ Less than once a year
_x_ Never or almost never

AFTER I started reading eBooks,
I now borrow books/eBooks from the library:
(Check only one please)
___ 1 to 6 times a week
__x_ 1 to 3 times a month
___ 1 to 11 times a year
___ Less than once a year
___ Never or almost never

Here are the devices I read read eBooks on:
(Check all that apply please)
__x_ Kindle (any versions)
__x_ Sony Reader (any versions)
__x_ Nook (any versions)
___ Kobo (any versions)
___ Pandigital (any versions)
___ Other eReaders: ___________
__x_ iPad (any versions)
___ Other tablets: _________ 
___ iPod (any versions)
___ Other handheld media player: ____________
___ Smartphone app: _____________
___ Laptop or PC app: __________
___ Gaming device: ___________
___ Other: _______________

Since I got my ereader, I actually signed up for a library card, and started checking out a few paperbacks, and signing up for some ebooks too.


----------

